# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Βοήθεια για γέννα budgie

## Elias87

για σας παιδιά.Θα ήθελα λίγω τα φώτα σας. έχω 6 budgie τα οποία τo ενα ζευγάρι είναι lutino(θυληκό) και albino (αρσενικό). Έχουν γεννήσει 6 αυγά. το πρώτο έχει βγεί στις 31/10 και το πέμπτο ίσως στις 7/11 ( αυτή την μέρα το έχω δει). το 6ο ακόμα δεν έχει βγεί.

1) να το βγάλω απο τη φωλιά γιατί ίσως να είναι άσπορο? ή να το αφήσω ακόμα λίγο?
2) σήμερα πρόσεξα ότι το πιο μικρό ήτανε νεκρό και το έχω βγάλει απο τη φωλιά. πρέπει να ανησιχίσω και για τα άλλα πουλάκια? είχε τροφή στον σάκο του που σημαίνει δεν πέθανε απο πείνα. μήπως το πατήσανε τα άλλα τα πουλάκια τα πιο μεγάλα? επείδή μπαίνει και ο αρσενικός στη φωλίτσα για να τα ταισει και ήτανε όλοι μαζί 7 και γινότανε πανικός. το άλλο που σκέφτομαι είναι αν είναι απο το κρύο(2 μέρες είχε πιο πολύ κρύο) γιατί τα έχω σε εξωτερικό χώρο αλλά τα έχω καλημένα με νάϋλο ισως να μην αντεξε επειδή ήτανε μικρό? 
3) και το τελευτάιο χθες το πρωί κατα τις 6 είχα δει το ένα μωράκι ( εφτυχώς ) να προσπαθεί να μπεί μέσα στη φωλίτσα του και τελικά έπεσε κάτω αλλά το πήρα και το ξαναέβαλα μέσα. είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό?





Εδώ είναι όταν τα έβγαλα για πρώτη φωρά για να καθαρίσω τη φωλιά τους.

----------


## pasxalis

Το αυγό άστο  ακόμα λίγο μέσα αν και είναι μεγάλα τα πουλακια δεν μπορεί καλά να κάτσει στο αυγό. το βράδυ  
κάθεται μέσα το θηλυκό?αν κάθεται από το κρύο δεν είναι πιστεύω ότι το πλακώσε κανένα άλλο  και από ασφυξία δεν 
άντεξε. το ζευγάρι τι αντίδρασης έχει? κάτσε δες το λίγο μπορεί το αρσενικό να κυνηγάει τον θηλυκό για να 
ζευγαρώσει ξανά και έτσι και να έπεσε το άλλο από την φωλιά. κάτσε όσο μπορείς κάπου ήσυχα να τα βλέπεις και 
θα καταλάβεις τι γίνεται το βασικο είναι να τάιζουν πάντως.

----------


## Elias87

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου. ναι κάθεται πάντα μέσα την νύχτα η θυληκιά . το ζευγάρι μια χαρά τα πάει, δεν βλέπω κάτι παράξενο ή να το κυνηγάει και ζευγάρωμα.

----------


## johnakos32

Καλως ηρθες αν καταλαβα καλα εχουν περασει 13 μερεςκαι δεν εχει σκασει το αυγο η τοτε βγηκαν τα μικρα? το πουλακι εμφοσον ηταν ταισμενο πιθανον να ηταν ασθενικο και να μην αντεξε!εσυ συνεχιζεις κανονικα βαζε να εχουν να ταιζουν οι γονεις και ξερουν τι να κανουν αυτα , πιθανον να επεσε καταλαθος απο τα αλλα αδελφακια του η κατι δεν ξερω ισως να το εριξαν επιτιδες για αγνωστους λογους. Στην γωλια τι υλικο εχεις γιατι βλεπω τα ποδαρακια τους πολυ ανοιχττα τωρα ειναι η γενικα γλιστρανε και στην φωλια?

----------


## Elias87

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη. 13 μέρες έχει που δεν έχει σκάσει το αυγό απο την μέρα που βγήκε το τελευταίο. στη φωλιά δεν έχω κανένα υλικό αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει sprayed legs γιατί έχω διαβάσει το άρθρο. μάλλον είναι γιατί το κρατάει το άλλο δίπλα του και είναι ανικτό το ποδαράκι του.

----------


## Elias87

δυστηχώς σήμερα βρήκα το αυγό στο πάτωμα σπαμένο

----------


## pasxalis

Κάποιο θέμα υπάρχει εκεί μέσα το οποίο μόνο αν τα βλέπεις εσυ θα ξέρουμε τώρα από εδώ και πέρα πρόσεχε να 
τάιζουν τα μικρα

----------


## Elias87

Μέχρι τώρα τα ταιζουνε κανονικά όπως τα βλέπω.

----------


## serafeim

> 1) να το βγάλω απο τη φωλιά γιατί ίσως να είναι άσπορο? ή να το αφήσω ακόμα λίγο?
> 2) σήμερα πρόσεξα ότι το πιο μικρό ήτανε νεκρό και το έχω βγάλει απο τη  φωλιά. πρέπει να ανησιχίσω και για τα άλλα πουλάκια? είχε τροφή στον  σάκο του που σημαίνει δεν πέθανε απο πείνα. μήπως το πατήσανε τα άλλα τα  πουλάκια τα πιο μεγάλα? επείδή μπαίνει και ο αρσενικός στη φωλίτσα για  να τα ταισει και ήτανε όλοι μαζί 7 και γινότανε πανικός. το άλλο που  σκέφτομαι είναι αν είναι απο το κρύο(2 μέρες είχε πιο πολύ κρύο) γιατί  τα έχω σε εξωτερικό χώρο αλλά τα έχω καλημένα με νάϋλο ισως να μην  αντεξε επειδή ήτανε μικρό? 
> 3) και το τελευτάιο χθες το πρωί κατα τις 6 είχα δει το ένα μωράκι (  εφτυχώς ) να προσπαθεί να μπεί μέσα στη φωλίτσα του και τελικά έπεσε  κάτω αλλά το πήρα και το ξαναέβαλα μέσα. είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό?


1)Κανεις με την πρωτη ευκαιρια ωοσκοπηση και αν ειναι ψοφιο ή ασπορο το βγαζεις.
2)Μικρη φωλια... μικρος χωρος... το πουλακι πατηθηκε απο τα αδερφακια του...
3)Απλα σκουντουφλισε!!!

----------


## Elias87

απο χθεσινές φωτό το πιο μεγάλο πουλάκι. είναι θυληκό ή κάνω λάθος?




είναι 27 ημερών. πόσες μέρες κάνουν μέχρι να βγουν απο τη φωλιά τους? κάπου διάβασα ότι πρέπει να κλείσουνε μήνα και μετά να βγουν έτσι είναι?
και όταν βγουν πότε πρέπει να τα χωρίσω απο τους γονείς τους γιατί δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τα κρατήσω μετά θα είναι πάρα πολλά (6+5 τα μικρά δεν θα τα προλαμβαίνω  :Happy:  Ίσως αφήσω μόνο ένα)

----------


## pasxalis

Είναι πάρα πολύ νωρίς για να ξέρεις τι είναι σκέψου ότι σε 6 μήνες θα ξέρεις εντελώς σίγουρα. στις 40 μέρες εκεί κοντά πάνω κάτω θα δειςπου  θα βγαίνουν σιγά σιγά και 45 μέρες όταν θα δεις εσυ σίγουρα ότι τρώνε και βρίσκουν το νερό μπορείς σιγά σιγά  να τα χωρίσεις

----------


## Elias87

οκ σε ευχαριστώ πασχάλη.

----------


## jbbabas

να βαζεις μπολικη τροφη να ταιζει ο αρσενικος την θυληκια και αυτη με την σειρα της τους νεοσσους. και νερακι καθαρο καθε μερα. τα μικρα θα βγουνε απο την φωλια ή μονα τους οταν νιωσουν οτι μπορουν να σταθουν στα ποδια τους ή θα τα βγαλει εξω η θυληκια. ολα τα δημιουργησε σοφα η φυση!!!!!
οταν δεις οτι βγαινουν αρκετα συχνα εξω απο την φωλια τα μικρα παρτα απο το κλουβι και βαλτα σε ενα αλλο. εγω οταν εχω μικρα εκτος τις ταιστρες για τροφη βαζω τασακια γυαλινα(βαρυα για να μην τουμπαρουν) και εχω μεσα τροφη για να τρωνε τα μικρα, αν δεν μπορουν να ανεβουν σε πατηθρες. και το νερακι το βαζω σχεδον κατω κι αυτο για να φτανουν.
τωρα για το φυλλο θα το δεις μετα απο 6 μηνες και βαλε.... επειδη οπως ειδα τα πουλακια βγαινουν λουτινο. στα αλμπινο και στα λουτινο μπορει να αργησει πιο πολυ να δειξει το φυλλο .

----------


## Elias87

> να βαζεις μπολικη τροφη να ταιζει ο αρσενικος την θυληκια και αυτη με την σειρα της τους νεοσσους. και νερακι καθαρο καθε μερα. τα μικρα θα βγουνε απο την φωλια ή μονα τους οταν νιωσουν οτι μπορουν να σταθουν στα ποδια τους ή θα τα βγαλει εξω η θυληκια. ολα τα δημιουργησε σοφα η φυση!!!!! 
> οταν δεις οτι βγαινουν αρκετα συχνα εξω απο την φωλια τα μικρα παρτα απο το κλουβι και βαλτα σε ενα αλλο. εγω οταν εχω μικρα εκτος τις ταιστρες για τροφη βαζω τασακια γυαλινα(βαρυα για να μην τουμπαρουν) και εχω μεσα τροφη για να τρωνε τα μικρα, αν δεν μπορουν να ανεβουν σε πατηθρες. και το νερακι το βαζω σχεδον κατω κι αυτο για να φτανουν.


 ::  χθες βρήκα το 2ο πιο μεγάλο πουλάκι στο πάτωμα. ίσως είναι αυτό που έπεσε και την άλλη φορά... δεν ξέρω. σκουντούφλησε πάλι? θα τον ονομάσω σκουντούφλη.  :Happy:  και έτσι τον πήρα και τον έβαλα πίσω στη φωλιά του. 




> τωρα για το φυλλο θα το δεις μετα απο 6 μηνες και βαλε.... επειδη οπως ειδα τα πουλακια βγαινουν λουτινο. στα αλμπινο και στα λουτινο μπορει να αργησει πιο πολυ να δειξει το φυλλο .


Ναι όλα λουτίνο βγήκαν κανένα αλμπίνο. όταν μπορέσω θα βγάλω φωτό να δείτε πόσο μεγαλώσανε

----------


## Elias87

Μερικές φοτωγραφίες που έβγαλα χθες και σήμερα  

το πιο μεγάλο



το πιο μικρό



και όλα μαζί



και οι γονείς τους

----------


## pasxalis

Στην φωλιά μπροστα βαλε ένα κλαδί για να μπορούν να βγαίνουν εύκολα και να στέκονται εκεί μέχρι να μάθουν 
γ τ έτσι είμαι λογικό να πέφτουν αν προσπαθούν να βγουν.

----------


## Elias87

οκ ευχαριστώ αύριο θα τους βάλω το κλαδί

----------


## pasxalis

Από προσωπική μου εμπειρία από παλιά που  ασχολούμαι με την αναπαραγωγή αυτην εγώ προτείνω αν έχεις σκοπό 
να πάρεις άλλη φωλιά  για άλλο ζευγάρι να πάρεις αλλού τύπου πιο ορθοφωνία  μεγαλύτερη σε μήκος ξύλινη πάλι 
είναι πολύ πιο άνετες από αυτην που έχεις. αν έχεις σκοπό το λέω ξανά αν δεν έχεις δεν την αλλάζεις φυσικά.

----------


## vasilis.a

η φωλια ειναι πολυ μικρη για μπατζι.....

----------


## Elias87

Όντως παιδιά το έχω καταλάβει και εγώ από αυτή την γέννα. Αλλά δυστυχώς τις 3 φωλιές που έχω πάρει μου τις προτείνανε από το petshop ότι αυτές είναι για τα budgie. 
Σκεφτόμουνα τις 2 που ακόμα δεν έχουν γεννήσει μέσα να τις ενόσω μαζί να γίνει μια μπας και αποφασίσει η άλλη θυληκιά να γεννήσει γιατί έχει εδώ και 3 μήνες περίπου που προσπαθεί να διαλέξει φωλιά. μια μέρα είναι στη μία και την άλλη μέρα στην άλλη.

 ::  από εχτές το πρωί τα 2 βγήκαν από τη φωλιά

----------


## jbbabas

ιδανικες διαστασεις για φωλια  20cm x 10cm x 15cm (μηκος x πλατος x υψος). με την λακουβιτσα για να ειναι ολα τα αυγα μαζι στην αντιθετη πλευρα απο εκει που ειναι η τρυπα-ανοιγμα της φωλιας για να μπαινοβγαινουν τα πουλια.
παραδειγμα φωλιας : http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-5_h14h5tLb.../s320/4570.jpg
αν πιανουν τα χερια σου φτιαξε μια, και αν αν μπορεις κανε την πιο μεγαλη απο τις διαστασεις που εδωσα να ειναι πιο ανετα.

----------


## jbbabas

ωπ ξεχασα!!!! να σου ζησουν τα πουλακια!!!! κουκλια ειναι!!!!!!

----------


## Elias87

ευχαριστώ :Happy0159:

----------


## Elias87

Δυστυχώς σήμερα χάσαμε και το πιο μικρό. Μάλλον από το κρυο θα είναι... :: Μόνο του ήτανε μέσα στη φωλίτσα και δεν άντεξε . και ήταν 33-35 ημερών αλλά φενότανε πολύ μικρό ακόμα. σαν 20 ημερών, ενώ το 3ο στη σειρά βγήκε έξω από τη φωλιά χθες την κυριακή 35 ημερών...

----------


## pasxalis

Αν είχε τόση διαφορά στο μέγεθος μπορεί να μην έτρωγε κανονικά αν πιο πιθανό πιστεύω από κάποια λοίμωξη από 
το κρύο δεν λέω ότι είναι απίθανο αλλά εχω βγάλει πουλιά που άντεξαν και μιο.όπως και να έχει κρίμα πάντως

----------


## serafeim

Καποιο βακτηριο στον προλοβο ισως δεν το αφηνε να ναπτυχθει... επρεπε να το κοιταξεις αυτο μην κολησε απο την φωλια!!!

----------


## Elias87

Πως μπορώ να το κοιτάξω αυτό?

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα φιλε μου!
Δυστηχως μονο με την βοηθεια πτηνιατρου (νεκροψια)!!!
Μερικες φορες ειναι αναγκαιο για να γνωριζουμαι τα αιτια ωστε μην ξανασυμβει!
Τα υπολοιπα πουλακια πως ειναι? Βγαλτα μια φωτογραφια να τα δουμε !!! ^_^

----------


## Elias87

Μια χαρά είναι όλα προστοπαρών. Το μόνο που με ανυσυχεί λίγο είναι το κρύο που κάνει αυτές τις μέρες. Τα έχω σκεπασμένα αλλά ανυσυχώ αν είναι όντως καλά, ειδικά το βράδυ.
Επίσης η θυληκιά άρχισε και μπένει πάλι στη φωλιά της...
Φωτογραφία να βγάλω αύριο αν μπορέσω.

----------


## Elias87

Σόρρυ για την καθυστέρηση serafeim. Τα είχα βγάλει αλλά δεν κατάφερα να τα ανεβάσω στο φορουμ και τα ανεβάζω τώρα.

----------


## sdedes21

κουκλακια! να τα χαιρεσαι τα μικρα!

----------


## serafeim

το περιμενα το χρωμα τους ετσι....
τα γονιδια των γονιων κανανε δουλεια τελικα...
να σου ζησουν..

----------


## Elias87

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά και στα δικά σας  :: 




> το περιμενα το χρωμα τους ετσι....
> τα γονιδια των γονιων κανανε δουλεια τελικά..


δηλαδή τι εννοείς με αυτό? πάντα θα βγαίνουν κίτρινα?

----------


## serafeim

οχι οχι... αλλα αν βγαινουν κιτρινα θα εχεις λιγες πιθανοτητες να βγουν εντονο κιτρινο!!!! Το καναρινι χρωμα που εχουν ολοι στο μυαλο τους...
Τα λουτινο που διαγωνιζονται σε εκθεσεις κρινονται για το χρωμα τους, στησιμο τους, την περλα που δημιουργειται με το φως (καποια την εχουν καποια οχι καποια ελαχιστο)!!!
Δεν ξερω αν το σκοπευεις ποτε να κανεις κατι τετοιο....

----------


## Elias87

Δεν σκοπεύο να το κάνω προς το παρών, αλλά θα μου άρεσε να το έκανα με κάποιον ο οποίος θα γνώριζε καλύτερα από εκθέσεις για να με συμβούλευε. Μόνος θα δυσκολευτώ πολύ.
αλλά τα πουλάκια αυτά κάνουν για έκθεση με το χρώμα που έχουν?

----------


## serafeim

πυστευω πως οχι... θελει οσο ποιο πολυ εντονο κιτρινο γινεται... καλο στυσιμο... λαμπερο φτερωμα... καθαρα φτερα και οχι χαλασμενα φτερα... πολυ δυσκολο να το καταφερει καποιος αρχαριος οπως εγω εσυ και αλλα παιδια

----------


## Elias87

Εδώ και 2-3 μέρες έχω παρατηρήσει ότι η θυληκιά μένει μέσα στη φωλίτσα της τη νύκτα. Σήμερα έλεγξα τη φωλιά και έχει 2 αυγά. Δεν είναι νωρίς για την 2η γέννα?

----------


## serafeim

ετσι γινεται συνηθως...

----------


## Elias87

Να και η δευτερη γέννα ( 5 και όλα κίτρινα πάλι )



και η άλλη θηλυκή στη πρώτη της γέννα έβγαλε 3 πουλάκια

----------


## serafeim

Οριστε.... βλεπω και 2 λουτινο τωρα!!  :Happy: 
Μπραβο με το καλο κα ιστο κλαρι και αυτα!!!
Τα δευτερα μικρα ανυπομονω να δω το χρωματακι τους!!! ανεβαζε ποιο συχνα φωτογραφιες!!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάρα πολύ όμορφα και γλυκά!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!

Αν θες βγάλε τα δύο αυγά στην άκρη δεν ωφελούν σε τίποτα μιας και δεν έχουν πια στηρικτικό ρόλο για τα μικρά αλλά ίσα ίσα, θα είναι εστία μόλυνσης για τα μικρά αν σπάσουν....

----------


## Elias87

> Οριστε.... βλεπω και 2 λουτινο τωρα!! 
> Μπραβο με το καλο κα ιστο κλαρι και αυτα!!!
> Τα δευτερα μικρα ανυπομονω να δω το χρωματακι τους!!! ανεβαζε ποιο συχνα φωτογραφιες!!


και εγώ ανυπομονώ από την πρώτη μέρα που έκανε τα αυγά. Θα προσπαθήσω για τις φωτό γιατί δεν είναι σε πολύ εύκολη θέση να την βγάζω την φωλιά.

Να οι γονείς των δεύτερων μικρών. (Ο αρσενικός δεν πετάει και πέφτει συνεχώς κάτω γιαυτό είναι έτσι η ουρά του, έτσι τον πήρα απο το πετσοπ πριν ένα χρόνο σχεδόν)



image post

----------


## Elias87

> Πάρα πολύ όμορφα και γλυκά!! 
> Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!
> 
> Αν θες βγάλε τα δύο αυγά στην άκρη δεν ωφελούν σε τίποτα μιας και δεν έχουν πια στηρικτικό ρόλο για τα μικρά αλλά ίσα ίσα, θα είναι εστία μόλυνσης για τα μικρά αν σπάσουν....


Ευχαριστώ. Το σκέφτηκα για τα αυγά να τα εβγαζα αλλά είπα να τα αφήσω ακόμα λίγο

Μία ερώτηση.... Πού πήγαν οι φωτό??  :Happy: 

αν προσέξετε καλά τη 2η φωτό τα ποδαράκια του δεξιού είναι μάυρα ενώ των άλλων είναι άσπρα γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί?

----------


## Efthimis98

Ποιες φωτό ακριβώς;  :: 
Λοιπόν, μην ανησυχείς, δεν είναι κάτι αυτό το διαφορετικό χρώμα. Για όλα ευθύνεται η μελανίνη η οποία όταν υπάρχει προσδίδει αυτό το μελανό σκούρο χρώμα, ενώ όταν εκλείπει είναι "άσπρο" !!

----------


## Elias87

> Ποιες φωτό ακριβώς; 
> Λοιπόν, μην ανησυχείς, δεν είναι κάτι αυτό το διαφορετικό χρώμα. Για όλα ευθύνεται η μελανίνη η οποία όταν υπάρχει προσδίδει αυτό το μελανό σκούρο χρώμα, ενώ όταν εκλείπει είναι "άσπρο" !!



OK . οι φωτό που είχα βάλει το πρωί με τα πουλάκια.  κάποιος τις έχει πειράξει και δεν φένονται .

----------


## Efthimis98

Την έφτιαξα, μην ανησυχείς!! Τώρα κατάλαβα ποια εννοούσες!!  :Happy:

----------


## Elias87

δεν τις εμφανίζει πάλι βγάζει Χ εκεί που είναι οι εικόνες

----------


## geo_ilion

ειναι πολυ ομορφα τα μικρουλια σου να σου ζησουν

----------


## Elias87

Μεγαλώνουμε 








Τα αυγά τα πέταξα. Το ένα είχε μέσα πουλάκι αλλά μάλλον θα ήταν πεθαμένο γιατί δεν μένει η θυληκιά μέσα και το άλλο ήτανε κανονικό

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι τόσο όμορφα... η χαρά της δημιουργίας της ζωής!!  :Happy:

----------


## antonisveria

κουκλακια....

----------


## Elias87

Μέχρι τώρα βγήκανε απο τη φωλίτσα τους τα 4 lutino (μένει ακόμα ένα). Και βγήκε και σήμερα το πράσινο απο τα άλλα μικρά. φωτογραφίες απο βδομάδας.

Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι ότι το ζευγάρι μου lutino-albino πάει για 3η γέννα. μένει μέσα στη φωλίτσα πάλι τις νύχτες η  θυληκιά πριν ακόμα βγεί το τελευταίο πουλάκι.
είναι φυσιολογικό? διάβασα πως δεν είναι καλό για το πουλάκι. ή έτσι είναι στη φύση τους και να μην ανυσυχώ?

----------


## serafeim

Καλο ειναι να μην πας για 3η γεννα γιατι απο οτι καταλαβα εβγαλες πολλα μικρα και στις 2 προηγουμενες γεννες!!! Μπορουμε πολυ ανετα να προχωρησουμε και σε 3η γεννα με την προυποθεση οτι η μανα δεν εχει κουραστει... που αυτο συνεπαγεται με λιγα μικρα και στις 2 φωλιες και πανω απο ολα παρα πολυ καλη διατροφικη προετοιμασια!!!

----------


## Elias87

δεν μου φένεται κουρασμένη γιατί την βοηθά και ο αρσενικός στο τάισμα των μικρών ο οποίος βοηθάτε απο ένα άλλο παπαγάλο που του δίνει τροφή. Τώρα για την προετιμασία τους είχα αυγοτροφή την οποία πριν μια βδομάδα τους το έκοψα γιατί μεγαλώσανε τα μικρά( αν κάνω λάθος ενημερώστε με) και έχω και σουπιοκόκκαλο. και μέσα μέσα κανένα φύλο μαρούλι.

----------


## serafeim

Εγω μαρουλι δεν δινω και δεν θα δωσω ποτε, το θεωρω ακρως επικινδυνο και αν δεν μαθω τον τροπο να ειναι 100% ακινδυνο δεν θα το δωσω!!! Αυγοτροφη συνεχησε να δινεις μεχρι να απογαλακτιστουν τα μικρα!!!

----------


## Elias87

οκ σε ευχαριστώ. Βασικά αυγοτροφή δίνουμε στην διατροφική προετοιμασία και μετά όταν βγουν τα μικρά από το αυγό μέχρι να απογαλακτιστούν?

----------


## serafeim

ακριβως!!! μολις κανει το π1ο αυγο σταματαμε και αρχιζουμε 1-2 μερες πριν σκασει το 1ο μικρο!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Βασικά αυγοτροφή δίνουμε στην διατροφική προετοιμασία και μετά όταν βγουν τα μικρά από το αυγό μέχρι να απογαλακτιστούν?


Εγω δεν την σταματαω καθολου την αυγοτροφη. 

Δινω απο την διατροφικη προετοιμασια, μεχρι να τελειωσουν οι γεννες και ολοι οι νεοσσοι να πανε σε δικα τους κλουβια. 

Μετα τους την μειωνω σταδιακα. 

Οι γονεις χρειαζονται την πρωτεινη και οτι αλλο τους προσφερει η αυγοτροφη, κατα ολη την διαρκεια των αναπαραγωγων. 

Τα χορταρικα κοβω μονο στο πρωτο αυγο και τους δινω παλι οταν πανε οι νεοσσοι 7-8 ημερων.

----------


## Elias87

:Happy0159:  οκ κατάλαβα. σας ευχαριστώ. 
Σήμερα έχει βγει και το τελευταίο μικρό και έλεγξα την φωλιά και έχει 3 αυγά.

----------


## Elias87

Να και τα μικρά βγήκανε σήμερα τα 2 και χθες το πράσινο

[[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Elias87

7 απο τα 9 αυγά έχουν σκάσει μέχρι τώρα και βρίσκετε στην 3η γέννα και μάλλον είναι όλα λουτίνο πάλι. δεν θα βγει κανένα αλμπίνο?

Και στο άλλο ζευγάρι σκάσανε τα 3 απο τα 5.

Τώρα με το πρώτο ζευγάρι . Βρήκα 2 φορές στο πάτωμα 1 νεοσσό την κάθε φορά. τα έβαλα πίσω στην φωλιά τους και όλα καλά.
Αλλά είναι μικρή η φωλίτσα δεν πρόλαβα να την αλλάξω. Έχω στο σπίτι άλλη πιο μεγάλη που έχω αγοράσει και δεν πρόλαβα να την αλλάξω για το λόγο είχε είδη γενήσει 3 αυγά πριν βγεί το τελευταίο 
πουλάκι απο τη φωλιά. Τώρα έτσι όπως είναι κάνει να πάρο τους νεοσούς και να τους βάλω στην πιο μεγάλη φωλίτσα και να την βάλω εκεί που ήταν η παλιά γιατί 7 νεοσοί είναι πάρα πολλοί.

----------

